# OMG Look at My Tat That Annie Did!!!!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG so I asked Annie if she would draw a tattoo that I wanted done for me. There is a story behind the animal, so with out further ado, here is Giraffe 










Her bows will be purple, and I can't wait to get this to get the ink done  THANK YOU so much Annie, I really appreciate it


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow that is gonna look awesome!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

eeeeeeek, I know Stacia I am sooo excited  Is goona look slammin


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats Awesome!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thank you, I can't wait to get it done, omg I wish I could fly out and let Krystal do it, then I could visit tons of ppl


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

very col cant wait to see it when its done in ink  GREAT job annie, as always!!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

very nice


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thank you both, I really am stoked about it, she is such an awesome artist, this is gonna rock, hehehe I'm so goofy, sorry been drinking beer, it does funny thins to me


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah, taught her everything she knows, well....not really Darn proud of you T'nisse! Now, Tye Tye, where is this tat gonna go...hmmm?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh yes Christian I beleive that, lol, she is very talented  I was thinking about on the small of my back, the infamous tramp stamp but I can't do that to Annie's artowrk, so it will prolly go.... maybe I should get some ideas, lol. Whatcha think, where should I put it, lol.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> Yeah, taught her everything she knows, well....not really Darn proud of you T'nisse! Now, Tye Tye, where is this tat gonna go...hmmm?


Lol! 
Thankies art buddy!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I love it  It'll look great. I think it would look good on the outer thigh so you can see it when you wear shorts


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is a very cool piece. Annie you did a fantastic job girlie . Tye I think the outer thigh or the calf. Either place would look good.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Krystal and Sharon, I am stoked to get it  And I was thinking shoulder blade but I like the upper thigh thing, hmmm, I already have a piece for my right thigh, I will put this one on either my left upper thigh or the right outer calf as I am gonna have a butterfly garden on the left calf with vines and stuff, lol. hahahaha I am addicted to ink, just wish it didn't cost so much  Hooray, thanks ladies


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks so much for the sweet comments everyone! You all are truly the BEST!
Can't wait to see it in ink lol!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

me neither girl, it is gonna look rockin, I just know it  *squee* and I have decided to put it on my thigh


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> me neither girl, it is gonna look rockin, I just know it  *squee* and I have decided to put it on my thigh


Awesoooome! Heeheee!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome!! I can't wait to see it Tye! It's gonna look awesome! And, I know whatcha mean about the prices, lol. I paid $250 for Debo's piece on my calf, but you already know it was worth the price, and the wait! Lol... *giggling like a giddy lil school girl*


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol BB, I know, I know it will be a nice chunk of change but this one will be small, not to big, but I totally love it, am thinking of having a tribute to Penny done, not sure where to put it, lol.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I *LOVE* it!!!!!!


----------

